# Anyone ever heard of this farm?



## JuGGler_j0e (Apr 14, 2004)

*Deos anyone here know about a place in McMinville, Oregon called J-Bar Farms? They sell donkys, and provide jack service. They also have a part of the company called The Horese Works, that does equine bodywork and rehabilitation. Anyone ever been there?




Better yet, does anyone here WORK THERE??



*


----------

